

Aeron: Another messaging system - polskibus
http://highscalability.com/blog/2014/11/17/aeron-do-we-really-need-another-messaging-system.html

======
azaras
Aeron is a messaging system built standing on the shoulders of Kafka and
Zeromq.

------
debacle
I like the original title better. It's interesting that you chose to un-
Betteridge the headline for Hacker News. I'll take that as a compliment.

~~~
dang
We changed it to try to make the title less baity. But let's please stay on
topic.

------
kgc
I read this title and thought that Aeron had come out with a massage chair.

